# cupsd hplip prints raw PCL? [resolved][not-useful][myfault]

## petlab

I have a HP C4440 AIO on usb.  I have been using CUPS 1.3.8-r1 and hplip 2.8.6b and ghostscript-gpl 8.6.x and it worked fine.  I emerged world, now I'm getting a problem printing.   I use cfg-update -u and haven't had to merge anything, so confs are pretty much untouched.  I get:

```
45X@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE=PCL3GUI
```

And then lots of black and pagefeeds and garbage.

I merged back to cups 1.3.8-r1 but there is no change.  I tried to run hp-check, but it hangs at "initializing" and the latest release from hplip (manual install) hangs.

I think the packages work correctly, and I see in cups/error_log that the job is completing successfully.  Somehow the wrong type of data is being fed to the wrong place.  Any help??  Thanks!

```
...

I [04/Feb/2009:11:55:50 -0800] [Job 46] File of type application/postscript queued by "root".

I [04/Feb/2009:11:55:50 -0800] [Job 46] Queued on "Photosmart_C4400" by "root".

I [04/Feb/2009:11:55:50 -0800] [Job 46] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 2359)

I [04/Feb/2009:11:55:50 -0800] [Job 46] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 2360)

I [04/Feb/2009:11:55:50 -0800] [Job 46] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 2361)

I [04/Feb/2009:11:55:53 -0800] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=2373)

I [04/Feb/2009:11:56:03 -0800] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=2383)

I [04/Feb/2009:11:56:13 -0800] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=2513)

I [04/Feb/2009:11:56:16 -0800] [Job 46] Completed successfully.

...

```

----------

## audiodef

What happens if you try to re-install the printer in CUPS? Does that make any difference?

----------

## petlab

No, I have installed the printer from cups as well as from hp-setup, neither works.  I keep wondering about mimetypes, but as i said, i haven't changed any confs.

----------

## audiodef

Now that's a frustrating snafu. It took me a while to figure out CUPS and SAMBA and printer sharing. 

Could you post your emerge --info?

----------

## petlab

Thanks.

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.9-r1  USE="X acl dbus gnutls java jpeg pam perl php png ppds python samba ssl tiff xinetd -avahi -kerberos -ldap -slp -static -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.63-r1  USE="X cups gtk jpeg2k -bindist -cairo -cjk -djvu" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/hplip-2.8.7  USE="cupsddk dbus fax gtk parport ppds qt3 qt4 scanner -doc -minimal -snmp" 0 kB

```

I seem to always have trouble when cups upgrades.  I remember reading about incorrect mimetype convs, but I am not getting errors with debug cups logs.  Seems the hp backend is running (looking at top)..

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc23 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.3.1, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r1, 2.6.28-hardened i686)

=================================================================                             

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-hardened-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_2800+-with-glibc2.0                

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 05 Feb 2009 11:00:01 +0000                                            

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                  

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48                                                                  

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1                                                      

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r14, 2.5.4-r2                                                      

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6                                                                 

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                   

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1                                                                 

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0                                                                    

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.2                                                                    

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.3.2                                                                    

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                               

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                         

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19                                                                     

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4                                                                

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                   

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1                                                                

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"                                                                    

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                    

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.1/env /usr/kde/4.1/share/config /usr/kde/4.1/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s --no-print-directory -l 5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="bzip2"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-9"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/berkano /usr/local/portage/layman/java-overlay /usr/local/portage/layman/voip /usr/local/portage/layman/gnome /usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="16bit-indices 7zip X X509 a52 aac ace acl acpi addbookmarks administrator ads aften aim aio akode alias alsa amarok amazon amd amr amrnb amrwb animgif ao aotuv apache2 applet aqua_theme arts async atm attachment audit authdaemond authlib autoreplace avfs bash-completion bdf beagle berkdb bgpclassless bl bluetooth branding bzip2 caps capslib cardbus ccache cdb cddb cdr cdrom cgi charconv chipcard chroot cisco cli colordiff config_wizard connectionstatus contactnotes contentcache cpudetection cracklib crypt css csv cups cupsddk curl curlwrappers dbus device-mapper dga dhcp dia dialup discard-path djbfft dnotify dri ds2490 ds9097 ds9097u dts dv dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdarchive dvdr dvdread dynamicplugin eap-tls ecc enca encode erandom examples exif extensions extramodules fam fastcgi fat fax fbcon fbcondecor fbsplash festival ffmpeg firefox fix-connected-rt flac foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect frascend frxp ftp gadu garmin general gif gimp glep glibc-omitfp gmail gmedia gnuplot gnutls gopher gpgme gphoto2 gpm gps graphviz gs gsl gsm gstreamer gtk guile gzip h323 hal hardened hash hbci hddtemp hdri hfs high-ints highlight history hpn html iconv icq id3 id3tag idn ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib injection inkjar iproute2 ipv6 irc irmc isdnlog jabber java java5 javascript jce jfs jingle john jpeg jpeg2k kde kdehiddenvisibility kdepim kdeprefix keyscrub kig-scripting kipi l7filter lame latex lcms libgcrypt libnotify libsamplerate libsexy libssh2 libwww libyaml lids lighttpd lj lm_sensors logrotate logwatch lua lvm1 lyx lzo mad madwifi mail mailbox maildir make-symlinks management max-idx-128 mbrola md5sum memlimit midi mime mimencode mixer mjpeg mmap mng modplug mouse mozilla mp2 mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mpi mplayer mpu401 msn mudflap multipath musicbrainz mysql mysqli na_dd na_dtv na_icons nas nat nautilus ncurses netmeeting network network-cron networking networkmanager nfs nodrm nowlistening nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs obex ocaml offensive ofx ogg opengl openid openmp openssl opensslcrypt openstreetmap openvpn opera ospfapi otr pam pam_nuauth paranoidmsg parport passwordsave paste64 pci pcmcia pcre pcsc-lite pdf perl php pic pidgin pkcs11 player plotutils plugins png pop pop3d portage posix postgres postproc postscript ppds pppd pptp prelude pri pstricks python qa qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime radio radius rar rc5 react readline realmedia realms reflection regex replytolist resolvconf rrdcgi rrdtool rss rtc samba sametime scanner sdl seamonkey sensord session sftp sharedmem sid silc smartcard sms sockets softfax soundex spamassassin speech speex spell spl spoof-source ssl staticsocket statistics stats subversion svg svgz svnserve swat swig sysfs syslog sysvipc szip taglib tagwriting tcl tcpd tcpmd5 tcpwrapper texteffect tga theora thesaurus tiff tk totem transcode truetype type1 ui ukcid unicode unzip urandom usb userlocales utempter v4l v4l2 vcd vcdx vhosts vidix voice vorbis wav web webdav wifi winpopup wireshark wma wmf wmp x11vnc x264 x86 xanim xattr xcf xcomposite xext xface xforms xfs xft xine xinerama xinetd xml xmldoclet xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xosd xpm xrandr xrender xv xvid xvmc yahoo yv12 zeroconf zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1         emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m       maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file                  authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user              autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter                  file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic             negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias                  imagemap " APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

P.S. I downloaded the audiodef instrumentals -- I like!

----------

## petlab

Ahh, my fault.   :Embarassed: 

Now printing works fine.  It's my fault, my system is riced.  I think all I did is reboot since then.  So, no help needed, blame mem leaks or who knows.  Thanks for your help anyway!

----------

